

Git 1.7.8 release notes - pieter
https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/12/2/316

======
emillon
> "mediawiki" remote helper can interact with (surprise!) MediaWiki with "git
> fetch" & "git push".

Git never ceases to impress me ! I hate web-based wikis because they force
their users to edit within a browser, so this one is very welcome.

~~~
mullr
Looks like this feature was a student project: see
<https://github.com/Bibzball/Git-Mediawiki/wiki>

